# WWE Royal Rumble is Tonight



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anybody watching it? I don't have cable or SAT so I will have to miss out. Post up results if you have them!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Results??...How can there be results when its not even a sport??

Are you really serious??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you mean they still do this fake wrestling stuff???? huh who would've thought

I remember it was cool when I was 10 :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ha I forgot that I posted this. Yes I am serious and yes it is a sport. Hope all that were able to watch it enjoyed it!


----------

